# my first gator and hogs



## cmb14903 (Jul 30, 2010)

the gator was 8 ft and i used a fishing pole to bring it in and then killed it with my pocket knife and have video to prove it and for the hogs i shot one at about 100 yards running and then i used dogs for the second and killed that one with a knife


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cmb Welcome to the forum!!That must not be you in the picture as I don't see any cajones hanging to the ground !!:cowboy:You are one tough hombre. I look forward to seeing the video, let us know when you have a link.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the clan...you will meet some good guys.

Nice gator !!! Good eating size. So did you jump into the water with your knife in your teeth, rolling and holding on ??

Good hog too. Sow or a boar. Did you eat him ??? Nice looking hounds.

Again, welcome and say hi to a few of the guys here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

cmb14903 said:


> the gator was 8 ft and i used a fishing pole to bring it in and then killed it with my pocket knife and have video to prove it and for the hogs i shot one at about 100 yards running and then i used dogs for the second and killed that one with a knife


I'm thinking you'll need to post a link to the video just for grins. I believe you 100%, I just wanna see it!


----------



## cmb14903 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am working on getting the video on here and no i didn't jump in water i used a fishing pole and then gaff hooked it then pulled it to shore then killed it. the hog in picture was a boar and the other that i knifed was a sow.i had more pics but they wouldn't up load and yes that is me in the pic.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Must have been one stout fishing rod...I caught one a bit large in an open area with a large muskie plug...he took it and droped..I hooked him hard and could not budge him with 80 lb test and a deep sea ( pool cue ) rod. Caught smaller ones...on light tackel..but not near as large as yours.

A friend catches em by using heavy cord with a large trebble hook and bait..he leaved it over night gators swallow the bait and they are hooked in the gut...they come in easy and he then shoots em in the sweet spot.

Looking forward to seeing your video !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you made a pair of boots out of the hide.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome! I also look forward to that video, and remind me not to p!ss you off if you have a blade handy!!!!!


----------

